# L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto!



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

*L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto!*

Ritengo dovuto un omaggio all'Inter per lo splendido gioco mostrato, per la lungimiranza tattica del suo allenatore Mancini, per la capacità manageriale del presidente Moratti, e per l'autentico carattere mostrato dai giocatori in questo anno calcistico.....


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

allora gloria all'Inter!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

magggico  milaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ritengo dovuto un omaggio all'Inter per lo splendido gioco mostrato, per la lungimiranza tattica del suo allenatore Mancini, per la capacità manageriale del presidente Moratti, e per l'autentico carattere mostrato dai giocatori in questo anno calcistico.....


Io ci avrei messo anche una corroga


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ritengo dovuto un omaggio all'Inter per lo splendido gioco mostrato, per la lungimiranza tattica del suo allenatore Mancini, per la capacità manageriale del presidente Moratti, e per l'autentico carattere mostrato dai giocatori in questo anno calcistico.....


Prottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora gloria all'Inter!


...e che tutti gli interisti possano passare una magnifica domenica sera!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ci avrei messo anche una corroga


Lo so, ma TRE è il numero perfetto...una trinità di sfiga cosmica: gufo, gatto nero, avvoltoio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, ma TRE è il numero perfetto...una trinità di sfiga cosmica: gufo, gatto nero, avvoltoio!
















puoi farne altre tre: masini, mongia e corroga


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

*Inter delenda est!*


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi farne altre tre: masini, mongia e corroga


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, ma TRE è il numero perfetto...una trinità di sfiga cosmica: gufo, gatto nero, avvoltoio!


dicerie stupide ... invece sono tre splendidi specie di animali


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

il gatto nero a me piace un botto e non credo porti sfiga
il gufo pure
il terzo non so cos'è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un avvoltoio??


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

gli interisti mi fanno pena ormai...è moratti che appenderei alla guglia della madonnina a testa in giù piazzandogli  sotto il naso una scarpa usata di rino gattuso dopo una partita sudatissima


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi farne altre tre: masini, mongia e corroga


andiamoci piano raga' ... vi ricordate l'infamia contro la Martini?


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dicerie stupide ... invece sono tre splendidi specie di animali


Goliardia...questa sconosciuta


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Goliardia...questa sconosciuta


per molti ma non per tutti


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> andiamoci piano raga' ... vi ricordate l'infamia contro la Martini?


...e non fare sempre la seria...è ovvio che Masini non porta sfiga!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> per molti ma non per tutti


...e meno male che cce sta' brugoletta mia


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e non fare sempre la seria...è ovvio che Masini non porta sfiga!


masini porta sfiga eccome!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *...e non fare sempre la seria*...è ovvio che Masini non porta sfiga!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> andiamoci piano raga' ... vi ricordate l'infamia contro la Martini?




 Avanti Marì, qua diciamo cose ben peggiori a gente che abbiamo la certezza che legga. E poi Masini regge i colpi come l'assorbitore di urti di un'automobile; tant'è che si è ritirato, ha fatto parlare di sè, e poi si è ripresentato con altri favolosi capolavori della musica italiana  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. nessuno che difenda le suore o le cornacchie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> masini porta sfiga eccome!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> gli interisti mi fanno pena ormai...è moratti che appenderei alla guglia della madonnina a testa in giù piazzandogli sotto il naso una scarpa usata di rino gattuso dopo una partita sudatissima


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> [/size] Avanti Marì, qua diciamo cose ben peggiori a gente che abbiamo la certezza che legga. E poi Masini regge i colpi come l'assorbitore di urti di un'automobile; tant'è che si è ritirato, ha fatto parlare di sè, e poi si è ripresentato con altri favolosi capolavori della musica italiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè...c'è differenza?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


bello... lo voglio.


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


esageriamo và ...procurati anche il famoso cricetino...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2008)

Ma l'Inter merita di vincere soprattutto per la LEALTA' con la quale ha denunciato le infinite magagne della JUVE (e SOLO della Juve, mentre tutti gli altri, si sa, dei veri angioletti...)

Per cui vincono e stravincono!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> [/size] Avanti Marì, qua diciamo cose ben peggiori a gente che abbiamo la certezza che legga. E poi Masini regge i colpi come l'assorbitore di urti di un'automobile; tant'è che si è ritirato, ha fatto parlare di sè, e poi si è ripresentato con altri favolosi capolavori della musica italiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'unica suora che sopporto e' quella della pubblicita' dell'acqua ... le cornacchie serviranno pur a qualcosa sul nostro pianeta, vabbe' facciamoci una risata va


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

*Anatemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! !!!!!!!!!!*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ritengo dovuto un omaggio all'Inter per lo splendido gioco mostrato, per la lungimiranza tattica del suo allenatore Mancini, per la capacità manageriale del presidente Moratti, e per l'autentico carattere mostrato dai giocatori in questo anno calcistico.....


cuorna bicuorna


Moltimodi, te possino...

(però ammetto che sia una cosa scandalosa, io mi sono "separata" dall'inter dopo che ai tempi vidi Ronaldo piangere.. uno spettacolo definitivamente rivoltante :balloon


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

masini non porta sfiga
fa scappare pure quella


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> masini porta sfiga eccome!!!!


...ma no dai....


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> l'unica suora che sopporto e' quella della pubblicita' dell'acqua ...


 
madonnina....le farei del male fisico!!!!
la manderei a fare la pedicure  prona al pastore tedesco, dopo la processione al sepolcro.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> cuorna bicuorna
> 
> 
> Moltimodi, te possino...
> ...


c'entra una fava..ma quant'è brutto ronaldo??
se dovessi usarlo per una pubblicità lo userei per quella dell'8 per mille...
poi cacio, coi soldi che c'ha quella crepa fra i denti...non si può fare nulla??


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma no dai....


 
oh madonnina santa!!! 
con la scusa vado a palpare il pacco al collega della porta accanto ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè...c'è differenza?


Le cornacchie non hanno il rosario e soprattutto non vanno in giro in macchina seminando il terrore per la città (cosa che fanno chiaramente per spingere la gente a pregare... almeno.. quelle di Cristo Re sono pericolose come nessun altro)


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

*Un AUGURIO sincero alla Roma..*

Rosario Chiarchiaro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> masini non porta sfiga
> fa scappare pure quella





























































































ti è venuta spontanea o l'hai studiata da tempo e non vedevi l'ora di dirla?


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'entra una fava..ma quant'è brutto ronaldo??
> se dovessi usarlo per una pubblicità lo userei per quella dell'8 per mille...
> poi cacio, coi soldi che c'ha quella crepa fra i denti...non si può fare nulla??


E la pubblicità della crescina? Ride pure lui.. al pensiero di quei pirla che lo ingaggiano..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e quei consumatori che magari comprano..


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

*eccolo pronto...*



brugola ha detto:


> esageriamo và ...procurati anche il famoso cricetino...


...nel tubo di scottex


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> madonnina....le farei del male fisico!!!!
> la manderei a fare la pedicure  prona al pastore tedesco, dopo la processione al sepolcro.


a me Masini piace in queta canzone

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v2hDsQDdB-E


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E la pubblicità della crescina? Ride pure lui.. al pensiero di quei pirla che lo ingaggiano..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ronaldo....
ma il permesso di soggiorno???


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Le cornacchie non hanno il rosario e soprattutto non vanno in giro in macchina seminando il terrore per la città (cosa che fanno chiaramente per spingere la gente a pregare... almeno.. quelle di Cristo Re sono pericolose come nessun altro)


...hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Rosario Chiarchiaro


BASTARDAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Devo trovare un esorcista!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me Masini piace in queta canzone
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v2hDsQDdB-E



A me soprattutto nel video. Con quel goldone in testa è affascinante di brutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

mi verrebbe di strapparti quei vestiti da puttana 
e tenerti a gambe aperte finché viene domattina 
ma di questo nostro amore così tenero e pulito 
non mi resterebbe altro che un lunghissimo minuto 
di violenza


testo: pacciani - masini


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

*Un altro AUGURIO sincero alla Roma*



moltimodi ha detto:


> BASTARDAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poeta Cimiteriale


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

*eccolo...*


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi verrebbe di strapparti quei vestiti da puttana
> e tenerti a gambe aperte finché viene domattina
> ma di questo nostro amore così tenero e pulito
> non mi resterebbe altro che un lunghissimo minuto
> ...


compagnoni di merendina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> compagnoni di merendina

























comunque è chiaramente il testo di uno mentalmente disturbato, non ce n'è.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

alcune canzoni però sono belle..

t'impicchi al bonsai ma son belle


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ma chi è? er grande sindaco der grande sottopassaggetto, canonizzato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbè, la guera è guera.. eccoti il mio antidoto alle tue jatture:


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque è chiaramente il testo di uno mentalmente disturbato, non ce n'è.


 
a me perchè ti fai non dispiaceva..
una merenda con pacciani e masini...per tutto il resto c'è mastercard


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcune canzoni però sono belle..
> 
> t'impicchi al bonsai ma son belle


se io mi impicco al bonsai ci resto secca...


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

*OT.. (si fa per dire) per Brugola*

magnifico avatar, sorella!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me perchè ti fai non dispiaceva..
> una merenda con pacciani e masini...per tutto il resto c'è mastercard



Molta gente ha iniziato a drogarsi per sopportare il peso di quella canzone. O la droga, o il suicidio, era il motto.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se io mi impicco al bonsai ci resto secca...


pure io


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> magnifico avatar, sorella!


grazie vulva cara  ma è merito di moltimodi...
onore al merito


----------



## brugola (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Molta gente ha iniziato a drogarsi per sopportare il peso di quella canzone. O la droga, o il suicidio, era il motto.


molti coglioni intendi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure io





















te la dedico... ma crepi l'avarizia, la dedico a tutti, me compresa:



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-2hKzxUYrnM&feature=related


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> molti coglioni intendi...



uhm non riesco a giudicarli, onestamente.


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> grazie vulva cara ma è merito di moltimodi...
> onore al merito


eh.. quella brutta storia del criceto lo ha segnato per sempre..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Inoltre perderà anche la Roma.. pover'uomo..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te la dedico... ma crepi l'avarizia, la dedico a tutti, me compresa:
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-2hKzxUYrnM&feature=related


non è mica brutta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è mica brutta


ma io sostanzialmente ci dedicavo il titolo.

e poi... sarà mcia bella?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io sostanzialmente ci dedicavo il titolo.
> 
> e poi... sarà mcia bella?


bhè,il testo non è male-
la musica pure
e se non concordi...vaffanculo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè,il testo non è male-
> la musica pure
> e se non concordi...vaffanculo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

ora basta, io sto male, non è giusto, vaffanculooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è mica brutta


a me ricorda qualcuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	






non chiedermi chi, non te lo diro' Mai.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me ricorda qualcuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chi?


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi?



NO No no ... non parlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Fanciulle e fanciulli, esco un po' (bella la vita del cazzeggio).
Baci


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

ciao bimba pivetta!
vado fuori dai cojons pure io


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Maggio 2008)

*facciamo un censimento...chi sono gli sfigat...ehm...volevo dire gli interisti qui?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*

*Buscopann*


----------



## Mari' (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Fanciulle e fanciulli, esco un po' (bella la vita del cazzeggio).
> Baci





Asudem ha detto:


> ciao bimba pivetta!
> vado fuori dai cojons pure io



Divertitevi mi raccomando


----------



## Old Addos (15 Maggio 2008)

*Ridicoli*

L' Inter ha fatto investimenti da paura , ha un parco attaccanti da mille e una notte , ha avuto uno stuolo di arbitri compiacenti che l' hanno omaggiata di graziosi rigorini quando non riusciva a sbloccare il risultato , e nonostante tutto ciò , ha un misero punticino di vantaggio sulla Roma ( a cui fra l' altro ha portato via Chivu ) , la quale può contare su di un solo attaccante di ruolo ( Vucinic ) e su Totti quando non è rotto ;

che dire , ha rivalutato la Juventus dell' epoca Moggi , chi l' avrebbe mai detto . . . . . . .


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Prottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


 
mi associo a brugola

non sono tifosa, ma per simpatia allo animalo non peloso ( mio figlio ) 

urlo maggggica roma.

bbona sera.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

ciao micettaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Sono juventinaaaaaaaaaa   





Buonasera!


----------



## Old fischio (15 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono juventinaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..e io tifo Napoli.. tiè!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2vFZIDOSs

l'unica che ha battuto l'Inter


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao micettaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
ciao asu, ciao holly, cio fischio...



pimpe, cosa avete combinato oggi...guai, o siete state buonine buonine...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..e io tifo Napoli.. tiè!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2vFZIDOSs
> 
> l'unica che ha battuto l'Inter


 
pravo.!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

magico milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao asu, ciao holly, cio fischio...
> 
> 
> 
> pimpe, cosa avete combinato oggi...guai, o siete state buonine buonine...



Ciao, sono stata buonissima!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono juventinaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non avevo letto la tua firma...mi siolgo holly...come la prefrisci fondente o al latte? io  lo ero per quella al latte, ma mi sono convertita....

oddio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che botta di voglia di gelato.colpa tua holy.


----------



## Old fischio (15 Maggio 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g79FTZXlxjM

io c'ero


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

io sono proprio una vera brava pampina


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ciao, sono stata buonissima!


sicuro eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	






male!


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non avevo letto la tua firma...mi siolgo holly...come la prefrisci fondente o al latte? io  lo ero per quella al latte, ma mi sono convertita....
> 
> oddio
> 
> ...



Vanno tutte bene, ho una preferenza spiccata per la Gianduia!


----------



## Old fischio (15 Maggio 2008)

ciao Micia



Holly ha detto:


> Ciao, sono stata buonissima!


di te.. mi riesce difficile pensare il contrario


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Inoltre proprio or ora mi sto gustando un gelato, un affogato al cioccolato bianco niente male....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ciao Micia
> 
> 
> 
> di te.. mi riesce difficile pensare il contrario


pure a me Fischio...holly deve essere una persona al gianduia...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure a me Fischio...holly deve essere una persona al gianduia...


il serbatoio di cacao della lupa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scherzo...io la holly la amo


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ciao Micia
> 
> 
> 
> di te.. mi riesce difficile pensare il contrario



Sono esattamente come Lucy Van Pelt, per cui mica tanto buona...
Mi ci rivedo parecchio.... scorbutica, lunatica, dispettosa...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Inoltre proprio or ora mi sto gustando un gelato, un affogato al cioccolato bianco niente male....


anvedi questa....sai che ti dico..se non fosse che sono stanchissima..andrei qui davanti a casa mia che c'è una gelateria da urlo....mi accontenterei di un pompelmo o di gusto al limone..

oppure di un cioccolato con gianduia e nocciola e crema e panna montata a montagna


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono esattamente come Lucy Van Pelt, per cui mica tanto buona...
> Mi ci rivedo parecchio.... scorbutica, lunatica, dispettosa...


wow.....


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anvedi questa....sai che ti dico..se non fosse che sono stanchissima..andrei qui davanti a casa mia che c'è una gelateria da urlo....mi accontenterei di un pompelmo o di gusto al limone..
> 
> oppure di un cioccolato con gianduia e nocciola e crema e panna montata a montagna



A Roma, la mia amica mi ha portato in  un buco di gelateria dove ho mangiato il gelato più buono della mia vita in assoluto.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

io credo che nella realtà assomigliamo di molto molto all'immagine che diamo di noi qui.


----------



## Old fischio (15 Maggio 2008)

..e dire che passando stasera tra le corsie, nei banchi.. ho visto quei bei secchielloni... sgrunt..
metto la nutella in frigo va


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> A Roma, la mia amica mi ha portato in un buco di gelateria dove ho mangiato il gelato più buono della mia vita in assoluto.


 
Fassi ? 
giolitti?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..e dire che passando stasera tra le corsie, nei banchi.. ho visto quei bei secchielloni... sgrunt..
> metto la nutella in frigo va


 
fischio, ma è la tua foto questa?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Fassi ?
> giolitti?



Mi pare che di fronte ci sono degli uffici dell'Inps... o qualche altro ente, credo sia all'Eur, visto che lei abita lì.


----------



## Old fischio (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fischio, ma è la tua foto questa?


troppo irritante? ..no ovviamente



ps ..ma non lo state vedendo castelli? ..si che è irritante lui..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io credo che nella realtà assomigliamo di molto molto all'immagine che diamo di noi qui.


lo credo anch'io micetta


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> troppo irritante? ..no ovviamente
> 
> 
> 
> ps ..ma non lo state vedendo castelli? ..si che è irritante lui..


non è Edward Norton?


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2008)

*tiè!*



Vulvia ha detto:


> eh.. quella brutta storia del criceto lo ha segnato per sempre..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2008)

*Inter...*


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2008)

*Inter...*


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2008)

*Inter...*


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2008)

*Inter!*


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2008)

*Dio del calcio...*

...fai vincere lo scudo alla Roma


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Teneroso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Maggio 2008)

*Moltimodi ed altri gufi?*

*tiè!*




*








*​


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *tiè!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)




----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *tiè!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastarda!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Vabbè, ci abbiamo provato


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*vulvia e MM*



Vulvia ha detto:


> *tiè!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi allineo all'angolo.


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*Meno male....*

.... così anche questa Saga é finita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fischio (19 Maggio 2008)

credo che si son presi una bella strizza a un certo punto... ma sarà stata maggiore la gioia.. dopo!
complimenti e onore ai vincitori!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

comunque é allucinante...sul corriere della sera di oggi *le prime 6* pagine dedicate a sta cazzata di scudetto...
sans paroles...


----------



## Old fischio (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sans paroles...


..non ci credo!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..non ci credo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque é allucinante...sul corriere della sera di oggi *le prime 6* pagine dedicate a sta cazzata di scudetto...
> sans paroles...


Roba da pazzi ...non c'è il senso della misura ...avesse vinto il Milan capirei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma l'Inter...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Roba da pazzi ...non c'è il senso della misura ...avesse vinto il Milan capirei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto!!! roba da matti


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Roba da pazzi ...non c'è il senso della misura ...avesse vinto il Milan capirei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molto meglio il Milan...ma l'Inter per tre anni di seguito no....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto meglio il Milan...ma l'Inter per tre anni di seguito no....


neh pero' sembra strano eh, che con il repulisti post Moggiopoli l'Inter, con le sue 3 squadre strabordi.... ed era ora co' tutti i miliardi spesi in acquisti... e lo dice un tifoso di riflesso (io).

A me infatti me ruga de piu' la pila che se fa Moratti con il petrolio... vabbe' confesso... me ruga de piu' il deca de domenica pa' bandiera.... e l'abbonamento tivi... e la maglietta... e la tazzurella... ed il calendario... ed il librazzo del matarazzo... e la sciarpetta.... e che maronn'... 

pero', smerda' Berluska non ha prezzo... pure senza Mastercard...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Roba da pazzi ...non c'è il senso della misura ...avesse vinto il Milan capirei
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Aho, ma fatece gode pure a noi .....dopo anni d'astinenza


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Aho, ma fatece gode pure a noi .....dopo anni d'astinenza


ma so' allergici alle regole... infatti so' stati sderenati...























Ps:io dico solo che Mancini avrebbe bisogno di una mazzuolatina... fa troppo il fighetto viziato, ma Moratti e' trooooppo smidollato.....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma so' allergici alle regole... infatti so' stati sderenati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' dura da mandar giù...- 21 senza l'alibi della penalizzazione....

A Mancini altro che mazzuolatina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ha sbagliato alcune partite in modo clamoroso


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


>


Abbracciamoci fratello.. qui tira un'aria..


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bastarda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh.. per un po' ci avete fatto tremare le gambe.. che domenica..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Abbracciamoci fratello.. qui tira un'aria..



Anche tu ti senti accerchiata ?!?


----------

